# وظائف المهندس الكيميائي ومكان عمله؟



## الساحل111 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اخواني ماهي وظائف المهندسين الكيميائيين ؟ واين غالبا يكون مكان عمله في اي قطاع بالحكومة وبالشركات ؟

ارجو منكم ياخواني الاعزاء افادتي بهذا الشي وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الموضوع وبالموفقية ..........
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=120337


----------



## البلاتين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موفقين.. وشكرا اخينا الكريم مهندس المحبة على المتابعات والإفادات ..

دمتم ،، 

وإلى الأمام ..


----------



## safieddin (3 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------

